# Almost there...



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok - I have been meaning to use the Bilthamber Rinseless Wash sample I bought some time ago, but have wimped out whenever I look at the dirt on my car. 

I have a black, metallic Volvo - the paint is so soft it feels like it was supplied by Crayola. I'm very nervous about creating lots of swirls...

But I've now bought a Rubi grouting sponge and am almost ready - is there anything I need to do to the sponge (should I soak it as some people have suggested before)?

Any words of encouragement gratefully received.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

For a Rinseless wash, please use ONLY plush MF towels. No sponge please.


----------

